# Ever sell here?



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

This auction site Overstock.com has sure come a long way. 

Has anyone ever sold on there and how did you do? Looks like e-bay has some competition.

Check it out at:

http://auctions.overstock.com/cgi-bin/auctions.cgi?PAGE=SEARCH&TYPE=4&SORT=1&BYSELL=empireliquidators&TAB=ALLITEMS&CTG=23&THISCTG=on


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I've listed on a number of alternative auction sites. Crater, Amazon, Yahoo, etc. I've never had a single sale through any of them.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

I know some people that have bought things on Overstock, but never heard of anyone selling there. Give it a try and let us know!


----------

